

Is Silicon Valley Pouring Its Money Into the Wrong Stuff? - byoogle
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB20001424052702304642804580013221074317914

======
byoogle
First link to avoid paywall:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Is%20Silicon%20Valley%20Pour...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Is%20Silicon%20Valley%20Pouring%20Its%20Money%20Into%20the%20Wrong%20Stuff%3F)

